# Let's resolve it! Will the VTC "clicking" problem DAMAGE my engine?



## hoyshnin (Sep 16, 2005)

I've heard many a suggestion on how to stop the clicking by rebuilding the vtc, or replacing it, or grounding it out. But the question I think we're really all asking is: Does it really HURT my engine? or is it just annoying? I haven't heard many answers regarding this question, and I want to help everyone know ONCE AND FOR ALL, what the affect of the clicking actually is.

I can live with annoying if it saves me $1500, but if it's hurting my engine, I'll opt out for the grounding and lose some hp but save my engine.

*EVERYONE* reply here so we can bring some resolution to everyone's question of what the affect of the clicking from the VTC is.

thanks everyone


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

http://www.4dsc.com/articles/drivetrain/vtc/vtc.shtml

Just depends if you like being stuck on one cam profile or the other, rather than being able to switch between both properly all the time... 

http://www.4dsc.com/articles/drivetrain/ve_ecs2/ve_ecs2.shtml


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the problem with leaving them to clatter is that it causes stress on the timing chains and eventually the VTC sprockets will self-destruct. when that happens, you lock up the top end of the engine and bend valves. then you get to buy a new engine.

so do something to fix/disable it. whether rbuild, replacement, or grounding, you need to so SOMETHING..


----------

